# Broiler/Oven ignitor replacement question



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

I need to replace the ignitor for my broiler on my Kenmore range. The part number was 3186491. The old ignitor had a male end and so the connector on the back of the stove was a female end.

I ordered the part online and when I received it, the connector on the new ignitor is a female end. No instructions were included.

Below are photos of the stove and old ignitor.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Below are photos of what I received with the new ignitor. You see the ignitor has a female end. Additional parts received were 2 wire leads and 4 ceramic type wire nuts. The wire leads have a male pin connector at one end and stripped wire at the other end.

So am I suppose to cut the connector off the stove and off the new ignitor and just use the wire nuts?

Or cut the connector off the new ignitor, wire nut on the red leads and then insert the pin end of the red leads into the female connector on the stove?
Thanks


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

IMO, I would call and talk to kenmore directly and confirm that this is the correct OEM igniter for your brand and model of stove *before you go forward.* Just to make sure. The new one looks like the wrong part; Looks bigger than the old one, screw holes don't even line up, could just be me or the angle of the pics. Ask them why you can't get the proper OEM igniter that plugs into your stove correctly.

Basically, you will have to cut off the plastic connectors on the old and new igniter, then splice your old plastic connector on the new igniter wire using the parts provided, so it will connect properly to your stove. Pretty easy to do. I would prefer the proper OEM part for the stove with no splicing.

The ends of the new male pin connectors provided, will go into your old plastic connector after you take the old ones out, (make sure they're seated properly) then the open ends will get spliced to the new igniter wire using the ceramic wire nuts provided. Done. *Use only the parts provided.* 

When done, you will have the new igniter with your old connector spliced on it to fit your stove. Let us know if you're still confused or need any more help. If you don't feel comfortable doing this, then don't. Hire a tech to come out or get the proper OEM part for your stove. The attached video may be helpful. Thanks.

click here for short video of how to replace oven igniter


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just had an new ignite r put on my wall oven. Guy charge me 125 part+install.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Not bad at all. The part and kit alone is about 50 bucks. You got a great deal.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

gonna fix it tomorrow


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Good. Didn't hear back from you. Assumed you got it all figured out by now. Thanks.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

1. I cut the female connector off the new ignitor.
2. Wire nutted the red leads onto the cut ends of the ignitor.
3. Plugged the bullet ends of the red leads into the female connector of the stove.

Should of taken picture when I was done. But here is basically what I did

All works good.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Not the way I would have done it. IMO, It's not safe just sticking connector ends into a female socket with no protection or a proper connector to hold them in place. *Reread post 3*. However, I am glad everything works.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

****ty thing is the place online I ordered the new ignitor from had a photo of the original ignitor. But the one they send is aftermarket that you have to adapt. Oh well was not too bad.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I was on my smart phone at the time and didn't read your whole post, after rereading what you done, IMO, it would be safer and better if you cut the old plastic connector off the original igniter, (see pic) took out the old wires, put in the new wires, reused the plastic connector then plug it back into your stove's female connector properly as suggested in post 3.* Reread post 3.* Those male connector ends on the red wire will fit right in the original plastic connector. Bottom line, you got it to work. Just not the way I would have done it. In the interest of safety, I would reused the old plastic connector so the wires are not just sticking in the socket with no protection or a proper connector to hold them in place.

If you already threw it away, no worries, I'm sure you can find a proper plastic connector at radio shack. Better to be safe.

Worst case scenario, if you move or jiggle the stove just right, those connector wires could possibly work their way loose and cause a short, shock hazard or fire. Just be careful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

